# 100 miles off Maderia Beach, Florida (part 1 of 2)



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida 
Will the very long run be worth it? Let's go see together: 
Three P.M. Friday afternoon, let's talk fishing. It's a few days after the full of the moon, snapper time. Many first timers as well as experts are eager to accept the challenge of the elusive, bait stealing, hard to fool, mangrove snapper. Expectations are running extremely high. We will be fishing prime snapper grounds, '100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida.' 
Our chef, nurse, and mother figure, Jersey Girl Ms. Tammy Koota, welcomes one and all aboard the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina:

Even at the dock, the view is spectacular: 


Open wide John's Pass Bridge; we are on a mission, a serious endeavor :

Madeira Beach is almost too beautiful to leave behind; but we must:



When Joe speaks, we listen:

As we prepare to hit the bunks for the long ride ahead, Chef Tammy serves BBQ chicken wings fit for a king, for a 'Florida Fisherman:'

Two A.M. Saturday morning, Captain Mark Hubbard eases back on those two huge caterpillar diesels and announces, 'it's snapper time:'
Regulars Mister Richard Sipple and Eddie Sumrall lead the way. Eddie does not know it but he will soon be battling a monster:





Captain Mark Hubbard is so proud of us:


Mister Roderick Mack, Palm Coast, Florida, is in a real battle. On & on goes the great fight. Finally, color, the color of a beautiful American red snapper. Partner, we will see you in October:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida (part 2 of 2)*

Here come the sun. That fish box is looking good. Even the vermilion snapper are running big:


Will the bite continue? Ask Mister Mack:


Ask Mister Sipple:

Many battles are lost. The mighty AJ's are playing for keeps, but so are we:


There is no give up in Mister Cary Young:

We expected the mangrove snapper to bite at night. Hopefully they will be hungry during the daylight hours. Rich shows us how it's done:


Mister William Trippett, a real expert, really put on a show for us. Every time I looked over there Will was landing a fish:

Eddie, now that's a most impressive vermilion snapper:

Hold on! That's no b-liner. Mister Sumrall what have you got yourself into now? On and on goes the great battle. Eddie is using heavy tackle; he puts on the pressure, but so does the mighty fish. Finally color, the brown color of a goliath grouper. Under permit from the FWC, the huge grouper is brought onto the deck of the Florida Fisherman, statistics are taken for research, then the monster fish is properly vented, a mountain of air is forced out of his huge air bag, and returned to the sea. Immediately the healthy goliath returns to his rocky home. Had this fish not been vented, he would have never again seen his happy home. 
Be sure to see Mister Sumrall's battle in the video at the end of this report:

After a very long battle, an even bigger goliath wins this fight. See you next time around:

Mister Troy Inman, Plant Manager, CentralStateAggregates, Crystal Springs, Fl., will never forget his great battle, '100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida,' How could he?

The giant sandbar shark has earned his freedom. So long partner, thanks for the memories that will last a life time:

Mister Wesley Mcclure, Charlotte, NC., knows his gag fishing:


It's been a very long, hard fought, day. We are hungry. Jersey Girl, what's for dinner?
This evening, after a fresh garden salad, I have gone Italian. When Tammy goes Italian, we all win:

A few more snapper to fill the box and we are ready for the long ride home. Those ever so cool bunks are calling out to us. Madeira Beach, see you in the morning:
Sunday morning, what a catch:

First mate Will Mcclure's dad, and my daughter Dee, check out the scales. Who will be in the money?


Wish we had a mahi division:

And the big money winners are:

100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida: Will the very long run be worth it? 

Watch the action packed video of our trip. See for yourself the great goliath and shark battles: (click on the link)




 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Another good report Bob. I grew up down there and fished the FF2 in middle and highschool. There are some stud snook around those docks!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. I have seen some monster snook caught at the very dock where the Florida Fisherman docks. Bob


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Is that dolphin boat at the dock ran by Capt.Jack? I spent some time running a boat beside him after the oil spill up here on Dauphin island.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Will let you know as soon as I find out.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Love your reports! Keep them coming.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I will do just that.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Capt. Jack*

:thumbup: 
Wild *****: " Is that dolphin boat at the dock ran by Capt.Jack? I spent some time running a boat beside him after the oil spill up here on Dauphin island."

This just in from Dylan Hubbard, Captain Mark Hubbard's son:

"Yes right after the oil spill BP chartered our dolphin boat for 6 months and Capt. Jack and Laney both went to Alabama to shuttle workers out to barrier islands to aid in clean-up. This is factual and very true."


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! Wow! Wow! These reports are always stunning! You do a great job telling us the story while providing awesome pictures of the fish and the amazing looking food prepared on board!


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Enjoyed meeting and working with both of them! He called me a year or so ago and we talked for a while. When you see him tell them tell them josh said hello.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Will do. Thank you sir. I do my best to provide a complete picture of our trip. I love this stuff & enjoy sharing with fellow sportsmen/women.


----------

